# Lebermuth



## Missjulesdid (May 4, 2008)

Anyone order from them before... they have a high minimum order $150 and only sell most Eo's in one pound minimums, but boy oh boy their prices are awesome.... 

How are the oils?


----------



## Chay (May 5, 2008)

Do you have a link for them?


----------



## lsg (May 5, 2008)

Camden Grey is cheaper.

Lebermuth Co-. 1LB LAVENDER 40/42  $31.80
Camden Grey   1 LB LAVENDER 40/20  $28.75

http://www.lebermuth.com/essential_oils.php

http://www.camdengrey.com/


----------



## manydogs (May 31, 2011)

*Lebermuth, Camden Grey, etc.*

I know this is an old post; however, there is ALWAYS interest in essential oils so I thought I'd throw in my two cents worth.  It pays to shop around for your essential oils and preference is a matter of trial and error (I know, it's a little expensive for "errors").  That said, Camden Grey, Majestic Mountain, Wholesale Supplies Plus, Lebermuth, Brambleberry, etc. all have good products.  I prefer Camden Grey for many of my EOs, but Brambleberry, MMS or Wholesale Supplies for others.  Lebermuth is a fantastic company and I'm about ready to bite the bullet and place an order from them.  They have been vendors at the last two HSMG conferences I've been to and I've loved just about all the EOs and FOs they've brought for us to "sample".   Plus, for a more economical way to scent your products, check out the EO blends that are offered by some of the companies.


----------

